# &    :    412

## bvn

,        ,         412?

----------


## erazer

> ,        ,         412?

         , -.         "",     .

----------


## vladd

,      ,    " '" '.
    "". 
  :     ',   -      .    ,    100-200 (,        ).     .  .
  50-70  (     ).        .  ,       () -  .
   ,     "/"   (     ).      .
    ,     "".   -  / .
   ,    9-10  15-16.

----------


## erazer

- " 412".   : 412-, ,   .

----------


## bvn

> .

      GPS    , ...   ...   412,     :)

----------


## erazer

> GPS    , ...   ...   412,     :)

  GPS          . 
     , -      .     .

----------

-   ,  ,     .    ,   ?       +,  -  ,

----------


## erazer

> -   ,  ,     .    ,   ?       +,  -  ,

       -,        (!)  .      -    (),      . 
            .        -           .

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,        ,         412?

  095 98 200 38 .  -   ,       , ,              !    , ,  412  2140  -    .

----------


## bvn

*rasta-koy*, .      .     -  ,     ...   ...   -

----------


## andy

> *rasta-koy*, .      .     -  ,     ...   ...   -

  , :       !

----------

